# Tissot Tissonic



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a Tissot Tissonic which gains 15 seconds in 4 hours. 

I am familiar with the method for regulating a Bulova 218 but there does not appear to be any way to regulate the Tissot as it has no teeth on the inside of the coils.

Can it be regulated?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

luddite said:


> I have a Tissot Tissonic which gains 15 seconds in 4 hours.
> 
> I am familiar with the method for regulating a Bulova 218 but there does not appear to be any way to regulate the Tissot as it has no teeth on the inside of the coils.
> 
> Can it be regulated?


Yes they can...but 15 sec / 4 hours is beyond regulation; it is double indexing and that needs to be addressed before regulation. The double indexing could be just an adjustment or could be due to dirt on the index wheel / pawl jewels or damage to some of the tiny teeth on the index wheel.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you Paul, it appears to have settled down.

I don't recall jarring it either before it started playing up or after. :lookaround:

If it misbehaves again it will be coming on holiday to Brighton.


----------

